# How would one use a Brown and Sharpe #559?



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Folks!

How would one use a "toolmakers square" like this one?




I saw one of these in person this week.  The only improved surfaces appear to be the top and bottom, and the four fine edges.  These edges appear to me to be about .10 wide or so.

Thanks for entertaining my curiosity! 


Bernie


----------



## easymike29 (Oct 26, 2013)

You would use it as you would use this.

http://www.lucasprecision.com/construction-and-use-cylindrical-square

Gene


----------



## benmychree (Oct 26, 2013)

You just set it on it's end on a surface plate and use any of the 4 finished edges to check any workpiece or other tool for squareness, as you would use any other form of square.


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks Guys- 

I know I've seen actually cylindrical-looking squares, but was curious why this one has such small finished areas- is it to get into small tight places?  

The large concave areas on the sides are NOT improved.  That is what confused me.


Bernie


----------



## machinist18 (Oct 28, 2013)

Use it like you would a cylindrical square. Stand it on end on a surface plate or flat surface and use any of the four sides.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Oct 29, 2013)

B&S decided to make them like that to ease the amount of grinding needed to get the thing square. It was ground using a mandrel and dividing head. The concave sections are just for relief. The also make neat handles.

 "Billy G"


----------

